# sony vaio PCG-9N1M laptop



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a friends laptop sony vaio PCG-9N1M winXP Home

1) she had a keyboard caps lock always on - could not seem to stop it however, the shift key on the right hand side of the keybpard worked ok - so she continued using the laptop like that or a while

2) she was not happy with performance and decided she would restore the laptop using the restore CD supplied - then it started crashing wth stop code 0x0..8E

3) handed to me to have a look - so I tried to recovery using custom where you reformat the harddrive and rebuild - which I have done - however, the capslock is still on and it also blue screens + i had a NTOSKRNL.EXE error - which may be due to keyboard - 

4) works OK in safe mode - I set automatic restart off - now it restarted into full windows - without a caplock problem - ???? - so i restarted the PC and got a blue screen with 0x0..7F error

5) Now it reboots into windows - a window comes up saying windows has had a sever error - do i want to report to microsoft 

i have not really done much else with the PC

6) did not find the model on the sony website - as i had hoped it may just need drivers 


any help welcome - thanks in advance


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

error 8E can indicate a BIOS issue. However with the CAPS LOCK always trying to turn itself on, you may have a keyboard problem. Contact Sony if the laptop is still under warranty (or to find out if it is), and explain to them what you have done.

Also make sure the battery isn't on their recall list....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> 6) did not find the model on the sony website


No idea about the model /batt recall etc or drivers or bios / as i cant find any info about it on the website 
PCG-9 does not exist ????

its NOT under warranty


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

bump


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.computerbatteries.co.uk/m/sony/vaio-pcg-9n1m.html

They show batteries for it, so it must exist somewhere 

Where was the laptop purchased?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have know idea - not sure how old it is - 38GB harddrive - DVD - so no real clues of age 
but i was really surprised it was not on sony.co.uk or sony.com

i was planning to try and load a different windows CD and see if its a recovery CD problem as it was fine (except keyboard) until reloaded the software 

But I guess the keyboard issue caould be causing all the problems...

shame as shes a single mum and not flush with money and has been quoted over the phone by sony at least £500 + to look at....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

just found out - its 2.5 years old and the sony paperwork shows it as a PCG-FR415M


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, at least that is found on the website............

http://www.laptopshop.co.uk/sony-Vaio_PCG_FR415M-laptop-1-nd2.htm


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yep, managed to download all the drivers - so i'm going to do a clean install with a windows CD and then install latest drivers and if it all works - get sony to send a new recovery/windows CD - or she can just buy another XP CD


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

etaf said:


> No idea about the model /batt recall etc or drivers or bios / as i cant find any info about it on the website
> PCG-9 does not exist ????
> 
> its NOT under warranty


there is prob a letter after pcg*

i have a pcgk-15


----------

